# Diabetes, Scuba diving and Omnipods



## Kedi (Oct 7, 2022)

I haven't been on here for a while, but calling all Diabetic Scuba divers - is anyone diving with an Omnipod or have any experience of diving with one?
I currently dive happily with my Freestyle Libre if anyone has any queries about that.
Many thanks


----------



## nonethewiser (Oct 7, 2022)

Just had a look, it's waterproof up to 7.6m for 60mins, omnipod user but don't scuba dive.


----------



## travellor (Oct 7, 2022)

What depth have you took it to?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 9, 2022)

Good luck with it if you give it a go @Kedi 

Have you asked Omnipod (or your rep if you have their contact details) for any hints and tips?

I suggest makng sure you have a back-up delivery method, eg a pen / syringe and vial available!


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 20, 2022)

Great question @Kedi looks like I am not going to get the pump now this year, so no worries about that if I have a go at it.  Good to know about the libre thanks!


----------

